# Sala Summer Blind 2018 on August 11, 2018 in Sala, Sweden



## Nitin Subramanian (Jul 13, 2018)

The Sala Summer Blind 2018 will take place on August 11, 2018 in Sala, Sweden. Check out the Sala Summer Blind 2018 website for more information and registration.

Continue reading...


----------

